# Walleye Madness Registration Open



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Registration is now open for all events.
Goto walleyemadness.net for full online registration


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

We are over half full for our April 24th event. 40 boat limit for all inland tournaments. 
Walleyemadness.net to sign up


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Walleye Madness will stream live weigh-ins at all tournaments on youtube!
We are just about filled for Mosquito so don't wait to sign up. There is a 40 boat limit.
walleyemadness.net to sign in.


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

We are sold out for mosquito lake! Still spots open for Berlin Lake May 8th, Lake Erie-Lorain May 28th and Lake Erie Geneva June 25th


----------

